# Teaching A Song



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, I'm trying to teach Screech how to whistle Saria's Song from Zelda, and he's learned the first six notes (because they're just the first three repeated). How do I go about teaching him the rest of the song? Whenever I try to whistle the first and then add on he just coppies me with the first six and keeps going with them and adding them to some other song that he picked up from the television.

Help?


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol how long did it take you to teach your bird to begin with?
funny cos I have the tv and radio on all the time and none of my little lads seem intrested in copying the things they hear 

Teallie used to go mental when Eastenders came on he doesn't anymore,
Sandy sings all the way thru Hollyoak most evenings I have to keep saying "shoosh" lol


----------



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, teaching him the first six notes took about a week of whistling to him for about ten minutes a day. See, I can't whistle very well, so only sometimes I could work on it with him. I blame braces and my lip ring xD

He learns pretty quickly, but he's refusing Peek A Boo because I can't hold things up to his cage he makes a firealarm noise as if he's being a security alarm for his cage. He picked that up in one 3 second go of the firealarm xD


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

hahahaha funny as. Teils are hillarious. There so random. I say just keep trying. I taught sas the start of a song and then added the last bit. It took him a while but he does it now. I say just keep singing the hole song and he'll figure it out


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorta off topic - but mine just randomly started wolf whistling after me doing it to him for over a month. And he's now decided it's his call for me when I leave the room. haha. Not the way I intended him to use it, but oh well!


----------



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

Gah, I would so trade you! Screech just screams whenever he wants me back in the room or when he wants attention, his wolf whistles are so cute!


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine does wolf whistle!
He also has learned Beethovan's 9th-first 6 notes.
1year of teaching.
He now just soft bites.
Not bad for 1 year, since his rescue!
Jerry


----------

